# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  قال انه يحب المال ولذلك فان العقوبات المالية تؤلمه ..مصطفى يونس يطالب المريخ بفرض العقوبات المالية على الحضرى

## musab aljak

*
 
وصف المصرى مصطفى يونس مدرب الهلال السابق والمدرب المصري المعروف أن عصام الحضري حارس مرمى الفراعنة لاعب متعب 
وقال  إن الحضري يشغل الساحة أينما ذهب وأشار أنه يجب على المريخ أن يفرض عليه  عقوبة مالية بعد ان تخلف عن الحضور ووضع الشروط وقال ان هذا اللاعب لا  يلتزم اينما ذهب وطالب يونس المجلس المريخى بفرض العقوبات المالية علية  لاننى  أعلم أنه يحب المال ولذلك العقوبات المالية تؤلمه ومضى يونس بالحديث  موضحاً أنه يجب على المريخ التعامل وفق اللائحة وألا يتنازل عن أي حقوق له  بهذا الحارس المتعب ورفض يونس الدخول فى اى وساطة من اجل عودة الحارس  المصرى     مطالبا بتنفيذ بنود العقد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نعم العقوبات المالية هي الحل
واذا ما جاء في ستين لانه عندنا ياسين
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

واذا ما جاء في ستين لانه عندنا ياسين



النصيحة ليك يا الله يس ما بطمن
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ياريت المجلس يسمع الكلام دا ويبطل سياسة الطبطبة والدلع
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

النصيحة ليك يا الله يس ما بطمن



 

النصيحــــة لى الله

الحضرى بقى وااااااااااااجعنـــــــــــا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بس يكمل السبع مباريات دى
وعليهو يسهل وعلينا يمهل

*

----------


## مناوي

*الحضري لاعب يجيد فن صناعة الازمااااااااااااااااااات 

بس الان ما عندنا غيرو !!! ودي حقيقة لكن ؟؟ ان يقوم بإبنزاز المريخ هذا ما لانرضاه 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*يجب فرض اكبر عقوبة على هذا الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
برافو عليك ي يونس ، يسلم 
الله عليك ي حبيب والديك
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*فعلا المال مشكلة كل الحلب 
*

----------


## أبو الجيش

*كلام صحيح ، و تانى حاجة مالو لو الادراة اتعاقدت مع الكابتن مصطفى يونس للموسم القدم لكن يكون مراقب للفريق بقيت  الموسم دة عشان يعرف انو حيشطب منو و يسجل منو
*

----------

